# Ball python rough price guide



## LewissDude (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey, 
in a few months ill be getting a couple of ball pythons to have a go at breeding them.

Id just like a bit of advice in regards to pricing different morphs (normals, pastels, spiders, mohaves, spinners, super pastels and super mohaves) 

Any help would be appreciated, cheers


----------

